

Getting started with the Web - bootload
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Learn/Getting_started_with_the_web

======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/glenmaddern/status/603346675931938817](https://twitter.com/glenmaddern/status/603346675931938817)

